# is my cat still pregnant or lost her babys



## hollyslove

Hi i have a vets appointment booked for friday but i would like to know if anyone has experienced this so i no what to expect on friday.

My cats pregnancy seemed normal up intill around 2 weeks ago her due date is 27-03sep
Around 2 weeks ago i looked at my cat an her belly looked as if it had dissappered she wasnt that big to begin with now her belly feels soft and squidgy if i lay my hand on it also i cant feel the kittens moving or their lumps anymore when the used to be quite sticky outy u could feel them when gently placing your hands on her belly they sat high up in their now i cant feel anything on wednessday i noticed a thick white/yellow disscharge comming from her lady bits only a little amount then about 10mins later a clear bloody fluid which she passed in the tray it was only the amount of dribble then yesterday i noticed she had a tiny amount of the white/yellow stuff again. Shes eating but not alot and her belly keeps making loud gurgerly sounds pleasr can somepne help or give advice her nipples are still really big and pink and she hasnt shown no signs of nessting


----------



## Alaskacat

Doesn't sound very good. I would bring the Vet's appointment earlier if it was me. I would expect you to be able to feel hard bumps if she were still pregnant. Keep an eye in case she is delivering, but I would take her to the vet to be checked tomorrow if no sign of kittens by then.


----------



## Savvy20

How is she in herself? Personally I wouldn't wait until friday.


----------



## hollyslove

Hi yes i was going to bring it forward the earliest they have is tues morn tho. She seems fin in herself puring away wanting to be with me all the time which shes been doing throught out she was sick 3 times tho today and her valve looks swollen and abit bigger?? thanks


----------



## Savvy20

Well tuesday is better then friday, it sounds to me like she could have had them already, have you checked everywhere to see if there is any kittens? How far along was she?

Is she eating and drinking ok?


----------



## hollyslove

U only have a small annex but ive checked everywhere she sleeps with me at night 2 and theirs been nothing on my bed shes drinking but didnt eat much yesterday and hasnt eaten 2day i was trying to get an emergancy app at the vets 2day but the only 1 that does it is miles away so i cant get to it im thinking maybe she only had 1 in their thats why i cant feel it but this would have been both mine and her first litter im going to get her spay after this as i cant do with the worry


----------



## noushka05

does the discharge smell at all?


----------



## TIGGS1

hi holly
Either she had her babys already or she miscarried.
Cats still can look pregnant even if they had their babies.push on her belly and see if its still hard you mentioned its soft so she most likely had them .they always hide their babies & don't always have them where you wont them to have them also there are a few signs to look out for, the first being her nipples. If your cat has had babies you should be able to express milk from her nipples. The nipple area may also look wet, or have matted fur around them where kittens have been suckling as regards bleeding etc. was not too sure so looked up some info .This could be due to a number of contributing factors. It is worth noting that it is not normal to see vaginal bleeding in a cat. Female cats don't bleed when in heat like dogs do, and usually clean any blood away at first sight. If your cat is bleeding and hasn't been spayed, it could be complications from pregnancy, or a recent birth or miscarriage. It could also be pyrometra which is an infection of the uterus commonly found in female dogs, but also female cats, known as 'queens'. The disease causes the uterus to inflame and fill with pus. If left untreated this can be fatal so it is important to get your cat to the vets as soon as possible, just to be on the safe side. If she is, or has been, pregnant and given birth, It might be that the bleeding is coming from the anus rather than the vagina, and if this is the case, your cat may have an infection in one or both of the anal glands, which sit either side of the anus at approximately 4 o'clock and 8 o'clock positions. Fecal impaction, constipation and diarrhoea are the most common causes of bleeding rectal bleeding, so it could be any of these reasons. Alternatively, it could be due to other conditions such as rectal cancer, parasites and poisoning. Whatever the cause, it is not normal for this to occur and so it is advisable for you to take your cat to the vet as soon as possible.
try to get her asap Tiggs1x


----------



## noushka05

TIGGS1 said:


> hi holly
> Either she had her baby's already or she miscarried.
> Cats still can look pregnant even if they had their babies.push on her belly and see if its still hard you mentioned its soft so she most likely had them .they always hide their babies & don't always have them where you wont them to have them also there are a few signs to look out for, the first being her nipples. If your cat has had babies you should be able to express milk from her nipples. The nipple area may also look wet, or have matted fur around them where kittens have been suckling as regards bleeding etc. was not too sure so looked up some info .This could be due to a number of contributing factors. It is worth noting that it is not normal to see vaginal bleeding in a cat. Female cats don't bleed when in heat like dogs do, and usually clean any blood away at first sight. If your cat is bleeding and hasn't been spayed, it could be complications from pregnancy, or a recent birth or miscarriage. It could also be pyrometra which is an infection of the uterus commonly found in female dogs, but also female cats, known as 'queens'. The disease causes the uterus to inflame and fill with pus. If left untreated this can be fatal so it is important to get your cat to the vets as soon as possible, just to be on the safe side. If she is, or has been, pregnant and given birth, It might be that the bleeding is coming from the anus rather than the vagina, and if this is the case, your cat may have an infection in one or both of the anal glands, which sit either side of the anus at approximately 4 o'clock and 8 o'clock positions. Fecal impaction, constipation and diarrhoea are the most common causes of bleeding rectal bleeding, so it could be any of these reasons. Alternatively, it could be due to other conditions such as rectal cancer, parasites and poisoning. Whatever the cause, it is not normal for this to occur and so it is advisable for you to take your cat to the vet as soon as possible.
> try to get her asap Tiggs1x


i am also thinking pyometra, 3 of my dogs have had to spayed through this condition.

OP, my dogs also went off their food, its another symptom often presented, along with discharge, in open pyos, but they dont always present classic symptoms, so if your queen has been passing discharge since wednesday she needs to be seen by a vet Immediately...to rule it out! pyo needs urgent treatment... its a killer.

please get her seen as an emergency.

What are the symptoms of pyometra in cats?

Pyometra usually appears 6 - 8 weeks after the queen goes out of heat. It is a life threatening infection & requires immediate veterinary attention. Pyometra may come on quickly, or take several months to fully develop.

There are two types of pyometra, open & closed.
Open pyometra: The cervix is open, and pus drains out of the vagina. This is often cream, pink or brown in colour, and has an offensive odour.
Closed pyometra: As the uterus is closed, pus is unable to drain from the vagina & therefore collects in the uterus.

It is important to note that all cases of pyometra are medical emergencies, but closed pyometra is far more dangerous & life threatening. Both forms of pyometra require immediate veterinary attention. Pyometra can lead to organ damage & septicaemia


----------



## hollyslove

Hi thanks for all the info i looked up images of the mucus plug and im sure thats what went on wednes the discharges only been their scence yesterday and isnt constant with no smell. She did eat a little chicken 2day but it now acting agertated and keeps flicking her tail she now dont like me near her backend. I dont know if this sounds like contractions or not but at her backend it looks as if someone has put a slendertone on her on low shes has now just came in the sitting room and meowd an was sick im taking her to a dif vet 2moz but im worried sick also i thalt i felt a little movement so i have some hope thanks again


----------



## hollyslove

Thank u for making me awear or pyometra i spoke to a vet about it and apparently if a cats pregnant it will not have pyometra as its to do with the womb lineing getting thicker if not breed or spayed it can caulse cysts that then burst and caulse infection the vet said it may be the first signs of labour starting


----------



## catcoonz

hollyslove said:


> Thank u for making me awear or pyometra i spoke to a vet about it and apparently if a cats pregnant it will not have pyometra as its to do with the womb lineing getting thicker if not breed or spayed it can caulse cysts that then burst and caulse infection the vet said it may be the first signs of labour starting


it could well be the start of labour, however my girl was 6 weeks pregnant when i noticed a yellow discharge, a scan revealed a kitten had died inside her which caused the infection. sadly all i could do to save her was have her spayed and lost the remaining kitten which was alive at the time.
please do be careful, i would suggest if your girl hasnt had kittens by tuesday (as its bank holiday) to just take her for a vet check to be sure.


----------



## hollyslove

How sad sorry for your loss hope mummys well now did ur cat loose her belly as my cats belly is totally flat now im sure i felt movement earlier but hopefully vet can conform also did ur cat have much discharge her back legs feel like their vibrating 2 have u everfelt that with pregnant cats she hasnt anymore discharge scence this morn. She should be due anytime soon if their is a living kitten in her belly and she needs an op if 1 has died will that living 1 die 2 many thanks


----------



## catcoonz

my girl was different. i saw alot of yellow mixed with bloody discharge which didnt stop, i knew she was 6 weeks pregnant as i had already felt the kittens but not moving as they dont move until 7 weeks pregnant. sadly for my girl i had no choice but to neuter her and was told before the operation the other kitten being only 6 weeks pregnant would also die with the neuter, it was a case of save my girl or lose it all. i had to save her as a kitten born at 6 weeks had no chance of survival anyway.
if you girl has stopped discharge maybe she has an infection just inside the folds of her vagina, this happened to my other girl and she had 2 weeks ago had a healthy litter of 5 kittens. she was on synulox for a month which cleared the problem.
just keep a watch on your girl, pyometra is a constant discharge where your cat will spend most of her time licking, probably stop eating aswell. i cant remember when your girl is due but if its soon i would watch and wait for kittens, if its going to be longer than 2 weeks and the discharge is alot then a vet check would be a good idea.


----------



## hollyslove

Thats put my mind at rest shes due any day now its just a little bit and its oderless im just really puzzeld as to why she looks thinner at first i thalt her belly dropped but then i thalt it was 2 early for it to be that maybe il have some good news soon thanks again


----------



## catcoonz

when the kittens have moved into the birthing position your cat will look thinner and its not always possible to detect the kittens inside.
i had this with my very first litter, searched the home for kittens to find she was still pregnant and had them 2 days later.
some vets do a free health check on pregnant cats, maybe worth asking.


----------



## Savvy20

How is she today?


----------



## hollyslove

Hi shes fine 2day no sickness/discharge and i deffentlu felt some movement shes eaten abit scence last night as well im just really confused was going to take her to the vets 2day but i think cartoonz is right to say wait intill tues shes still sleeping alot. It just isnt making scence if that was her plug that went on wedns then y hasnt she had them yet i dont know if cats have pratice contractions and if this sounds like the starting pf cobtractions as if u put your hard over her belly just by her back leg it feels like shes wearing a slendertone and her muscles are tighterning and looserning every few seconds on and off


----------



## catcoonz

if she lost her mucus plug wednesday you would have had babies by now. are you sure it was her plug?
i would take her for a vet check tomorrow to be safe. hope everything is ok.


----------



## Katiekeouski

noushka05 said:


> i am also thinking pyometra, 3 of my dogs have had to spayed through this condition.
> 
> OP, my dogs also went off their food, its another symptom often presented, along with discharge, in open pyos, but they dont always present classic symptoms, so if your queen has been passing discharge since wednesday she needs to be seen by a vet Immediately...to rule it out! pyo needs urgent treatment... its a killer.
> 
> please get her seen as an emergency.
> 
> What are the symptoms of pyometra in cats?
> 
> Pyometra usually appears 6 - 8 weeks after the queen goes out of heat. It is a life threatening infection & requires immediate veterinary attention. Pyometra may come on quickly, or take several months to fully develop.
> 
> There are two types of pyometra, open & closed.
> Open pyometra: The cervix is open, and pus drains out of the vagina. This is often cream, pink or brown in colour, and has an offensive odour.
> Closed pyometra: As the uterus is closed, pus is unable to drain from the vagina & therefore collects in the uterus.
> 
> It is important to note that all cases of pyometra are medical emergencies, but closed pyometra is far more dangerous & life threatening. Both forms of pyometra require immediate veterinary attention. Pyometra can lead to organ damage & septicaemia


hi, my cat is pregnant with her second litter(accidentally got out) and she is quite late on in her pregnancy however we can't go to the vets due to corona, she was HUGE last night and I have woken up to her being skinnier, she still has a belly it just isn't as big. Could you tell me if she's lost the babies or still pregnant? 
thanks
Katie


----------



## Tigermoon

Katiekeouski said:


> hi, my cat is pregnant with her second litter(accidentally got out) and she is quite late on in her pregnancy however we can't go to the vets due to corona, she was HUGE last night and I have woken up to her being skinnier, she still has a belly it just isn't as big. Could you tell me if she's lost the babies or still pregnant?
> thanks
> Katie


How late on in the pregnancy is she??


----------



## Katiekeouski

We aren’t entirely sure but maybe 50-60 days


----------



## spotty cats

She's likely further along and they've dropped down into birthing position.

Assumably you've got her settled in one room with her box ready.
You should be able to see and feel kittens moving. 

Be sure not to allow her outside again, the vets may have done an emergency spay on her, covid is no excuse for irresponsibility.


----------



## Katiekeouski

Hi thanks a lot for the help! Her vet wasn’t even open, and also all of my family are in a high risk group one way or the other, however once she has had the babies and COVID has gone away enough we are going to take her to get spayed  thanks again for the massive help


----------



## OrientalSlave

Katiekeouski said:


> Hi thanks a lot for the help! Her vet wasn't even open, and also all of my family are in a high risk group one way or the other, however once she has had the babies and COVID has gone away enough we are going to take her to get spayed  thanks again for the massive help


Get her spayed as soon as your vet will, COVID isn't going away totally for a long time and you can't afford to wait - she has accidentally escaped once, she may well find a way to do so again. Remember that she is quite capable of getting pregnant again while feeding this litter. Vets are providing care in a safe fashion - you don't go in with your cat, they collect it in the car park.

If you don't have a secure carrier now is the time to get one. I have a wire one still going strong at 25 years. Eventually bits break of plastic carriers and usually it's not possible to get replacements, plus these carriers are by far the easiest for putting a cat in and getting it out:

http://www.metalcote.co.uk/product-category/cat-baskets/

I always put it on a puppy pad in the car!


----------



## Katiekeouski

Thank you for the help I will be sure to check up on her vets and what their procedure is


----------



## OrientalSlave

Katiekeouski said:


> Thank you for the help I will be sure to check up on her vets and what their procedure is


You also need to know how soon after delivery they will spay her, what their out of hours times are and what you do if your cat gets into difficulty kittening during those hours. I'd also advise phoning around if your vets are being awkward about spaying her.

*if* she gets out again before being spayed don't delay. Ring your vets and get her spayed ASAP. Don't hang around waiting to see if she is pregnant, by then it might be too late to get her spayed. Again if your vet isn't helpful, ring around. I'd happily travel over an hour each way in that circumstance.

In the meantime there's a lot of useful information at iCatCare. All the articles are worth reading:

https://icatcare.org/advice/?per_page=12&categories=cat-pregnancy-birth


----------



## Katiekeouski

I definitely will do it ASAP, and we have put precautions into place of how she got out last times so no more escaping for her! XD


----------



## OrientalSlave

Katiekeouski said:


> I definitely will do it ASAP, and we have put precautions into place of how she got out last times so no more escaping for her! XD


Don't count on it. Female cats in call are veritable Houdinis, and can squeeze through a surprisingly small space. Also you may have no idea she is in call until she is gone. In my experience a cat can not appear to be in call at lunchtime and be in full cry by supper. The best protection for her by a long, long chalk is being spayed.


----------



## Katiekeouski

I agree sometimes I wonder if they even have spines


----------

